# Wolfie Is Mean, Mean I Tell Ya,



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Mean and cruel, that's all she is. I may NEVER speak to my former good friend again. Know what she did? It's so awful, I can barely use the keyboard, but I'll try. Sniffle....

Well, while I was SLAVING away in Walmart stocking up on household and K9 necessities, she...she....she....
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.called me from the wonderful train ride her and Kathy were taking in New England enjoying the glorious fall colors and each others company, probably sipping Mimosas. Happily taking pictures and kicking back, relaxing.

SEE! I TOLD YA!


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Mean and cruel, that's all she is. I may NEVER speak to my former good friend again. Know what she did? It's so awful, I can barely use the keyboard, but I'll try. Sniffle....
> 
> Well, while I was SLAVING away in Walmart stocking up on household and K9 necessities, she...she....she....
> .
> ...


Unforgivable!! Shame on you, Wolfie!!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

At least she did tell you that she was enjoying the ride with a nice Shiraz









Thor


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Should I tell you it was in the mid 70's here today and I had a nice glass of zinfandel port to go with my piece of cheese.


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

Ya know...those New Hampshire people!
Bob


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Ya know I was up there this weekend and there was this certain chill in the air......Now I know. Now I know!!

Eric.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

I must admit, with all the *fun* we've been having over the last year, this was a very difficult pill to swallow! We were a week past peak







_AND_ we didn't have our







with us.







But we did spend the day on the Conway Scenic Railroad in the White Mtns (that Shiraz was GREAT, btw!), stopped at a new Fly Shop, _AND_ drove past a HolidayInn Express







so all was not lost.


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

As always...great pics.

And you said the Shiraz was good, too? What vineyard??

A New Hampshire winery perhaps?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Eagleeyes said:


> As always...great pics.
> 
> And you said the Shiraz was good, too? What vineyard??
> 
> A New Hampshire winery perhaps?


I was 'sposed to pay attention to THAT, too?









Don't know - - - it was whatever the conductor poured ... But, since all their beer was brewed & labelled for them, I would presume their wine was, too!


----------



## anne72 (Apr 27, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> I must admit, with all the *fun* we've been having over the last year, this was a very difficult pill to swallow! We were a week past peak
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What beautiful pictures, for it being past peak it was still very pretty!


----------



## dunn4 (Feb 16, 2008)

Boy, that must have been a beautiful ride. Add to the list of must do...


----------

